# Golf shoes



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

A couple months ago I was on the range and my foot slipped during my swing and I twisted my knee a little bit. 
I never wore golf shoes before. I always just wore a pare of sneaks. I always figured it was just golf, not football or baseball. What the heck do I need cleats for on the golf course. 
Well, after I tweaked my knee I started paying attention to what my feet were doing, and I realized they were moving around alot during my swing.
Could this be part of my problem with consistency?
So the other day I picked up my first pair of golf shoes. I tried em out on the range today.
What a difference. My feet hardly moved at all. 
And it seems my accuracy and consistency has improved. 
Oh, I still hit those odd slices and hooks and and shanks. But they seem to be occurring less. More balls going straight down the range, and more balls getting nice loft. I only hit 2 skimmers out of 50 balls. In fact I only hit about 8 bad shots out of 50 drives. And a couple of those were me playing around with my swing.
So maybe these shoes really do have a purpose after all. :dunno:
I also was able to hit that hybrid.
Finally.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I found that they make a great difference even more so if you tee of early and the grass is still dewy


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just another point of view here, and I am definitely in the minority. I own a pair of golf shoes, but I very seldom wear them. The only time I wear them is on courses which might require them, or if the course is of a slippery, wet, or muddy nature. I don't play on many courses like those two. The pair I have are probably 9 or 10 years old, and look like new for the most part. 

I prefer a good walking shoe/boot with an aggressive sole on them. Also, I want some "slippage" when I swing to lessen the torque in my lower back, and knees to avoid injuries to those areas of my body. Like a lot of golfers, I don't work out physically on those areas on my body, so putting an extra strain on those two areas would not be good thing for me. I am happy to say, that after 40 odd years of golfing consisting of several thousands of rounds, and hours of practice time, I have no back or knee issues. I don't swing the club very fast to begin with, (driver 95 mph+/-) so even any slippage I have in my feet is not very much to begin with. A little slippage for me is a good thing since I get a fuller turn towards the ball on my follow through. Plus, with the slower swing, I still get decent distance, and I am still able to keep my timing, and balance though out my swing. 

Another thing is, I do a lot hiking from time to time, and the shoes I wear for that hobby are just plain comfortable on my feet. My hiking shoes also give me more ankle support than my golf shoes do. I know when I do wear my golf shoes, I tend to have some soreness in my ankles afterwards. Since I walk a lot of my golf rounds, those hiking shoes just feel more natural. 

How many pro golfers do you know, or hear about that as their career progresses, they develop back, and/or knee problems. They all wear spikes. 

Another plus for me, is my hiking shoes don't do any damage to the greens as some golf spikes do, when worn by golfers who don't know how to walk on green when wearing spikes. I see a lot of spike marks on greens, especially around the hole from golfers who might twist, or drag the soles of their golf shoes. We have all seen, and had putts knocked off line because of this type of turf damage. 

Now for the golfer who is trying to gain distance by swinging as hard/fast as they can, who works out physically to stay in golf swing shape, then wearing spikes would be a good thing. Golfers who have a balance problem, wearing spikes might help. Same with golfers who play in a lot of wet, slippery weather conditions. To each his own when it comes to shoes, and golf. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

The way it sounds, the shoes you wear have a bit more of a grip on the ground than the kind I wear. And that might be part of what is causing my feet to slide around so much. Back in the day I used to wear a shoe that had a lugier sole. (lugier, is that a word? it is now :laugh: )


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> The way it sounds, the shoes you wear have a bit more of a grip on the ground than the kind I wear. And that might be part of what is causing my feet to slide around so much. Back in the day I used to wear a shoe that had a lugier sole. (lugier, is that a word? it is now :laugh: )


I'd go with golf shoes, if the gound is wet you have traction and if it's really wet you have dry shoes to wear home. from a psychological point dress like you know how to play and you might drop a stroke or two. Hasn't helped me but I'm styling on the course.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

Not only do proper shoes keep your feet dry during play, but they will keep a very important tool of your golf swing rooted; your feet! A proper golf shoes are a key to develop a good swing.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

A friend of mine forgot to take his golf shoes on one day, he only managed to play for a few holes before he had to admit defeat. he described it as standing on banana skins. almost ice rink like. this was an early morning game so it may have been dewy. I would always look at what the pro's do. you never see them playing in sneakers or trainers and they always play in the sun. They have great technique and are not sloggers like most of us mere mortals. The more movement you have in your swing the bigger the sliding would be in my opinion.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Wore them for 18 today. They were comfortable.


----------



## kikkorshoes (Apr 27, 2011)

Using of Golf shoes are very necessary even I felt its importance when I suddenly started having allergy with the water spread on the grass. Later I realized that it might be just because of the reason I am not wearing "Golf Shoes". Next day I bought *Kikkor Golf shoes* and it is almost 4 years now that I have been using it. Keep wearing them you would get addicted to it.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Since I hike when I golf, I am addicted to Vasque Boots - Men's Hiking Boots


kikkorshoes said:


> Using of Golf shoes are very necessary even I felt its importance when I suddenly started having allergy with the water spread on the grass. Later I realized that it might be just because of the reason I am not wearing "Golf Shoes". Next day I bought *Kikkor Golf shoes* and it is almost 4 years now that I have been using it. Keep wearing them you would get addicted to it.


----------



## Hernandezen (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re*

It's really wet, dry shoes to wear when I go home, golf shoes, have the desire with F wet gound. Psychological aspects of dress, how to play, you know, you can leave the road Wotsu or two. It does not support the style of my cases.


----------



## Hernandezen (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re:*

It 's very wet, dry shoes when I get home, golf shoes to get wet before with the desire of the surface F us. Psychological aspects of dress, how to play, you know, the street or Wotsu two. Not support the type of my case.


----------



## woohoo (Jun 6, 2011)

*golf shoes*

Yep I agree, they are an important part of your game! for more info check out the following article: 

Buying golf shoes. shoe selection and shoe care advice.

Hope this helps


----------

